# Hunter Orange for in and out of the woods



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't hunted for several years during the primative hunt week, but may get to go the first weekend this year. I'm thinking of wearing an orange vest walking in and out of where I plan to hunt. Just wondering what other people are doing. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you are refering to muzzle loader season I belive you are required to wear hunter orange at all times.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 30, 2009)

During muzzleloader and rifle season it the law.  You have to wear hunter orange while hunting.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2009)

when folk have shootin' irons, i wear orange !!! i have had enough deer near me on the ground while wearing it that i will not worry about it spookin' critters.  i do not LIKE to wear it, i feel like i should be able to hunt without being shot at, but having 11 shots discharged into a thicket i was sitting in changed my mind !!!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 30, 2009)

500 square inches of hunter orange for Georgia.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks for bringing it up dave.  someone asked the same last year and yep the orange laws are the same as rifle season.  orange on all the time...which is fine cause the deer dont care


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I couldn't  remember if you had to wear it during muzzleloader season. I've always woren it even during small game season.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*Add "Above the Waist" to that statement....*



Gumbo1 said:


> 500 square inches of hunter orange for Georgia.



JUST FOR CLARIFICATION:

GA Hunting Regulations require that "During Firearms Season, 500 square inches of VISIBLE 'Hunter Orange' must be worn ABOVE THE WAIST at ALL TIMES when hunting."

It DOES NOT COUNT if it is covered by other hunting clothing.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Oct 6, 2009)

when i spoke with dnr yesterday, i posed the question of "why should i have to wear orange during firearms season, while bowhunting on 200 acres of private land that absolutely no-one else has any business being on?"

his reply was "it for the safety of myself and anyone else who may be out there".

my reply was "but no-one else, including you, has any business out there"

his reply "it is for my safety and the safety of anyone illegally hunting out there"

after this, all i could think was  "what a frickin' idiot. if you dont wanna worry about gettin' shot, dont go snoopin' around peoples land"


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Oct 6, 2009)

I flintlock PA. late m/l season (flints only) and always wear a orange hat


----------

